# HELP! Newbie here!!!



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello,

My name is Robyn and I am a foster Mom to Nikki aka lil doggie aka
miss prissy! LOL

Here is the scoop and my situation

My Mom rescued her from a woman who kept her crated and said she
pottied in her crate I have had her since October without a single
accident. But then again I trashed the crate. She doesn't need it.
When she came to me she was in severe need of a dental and had
infected teeth that were a nasty brown. The dental went well and she
has little pearlies again. I did the dental the second day she was
here along with updating he vaccinations. She was also recently
shaved when she came here and whoever did it nicked both of her eyes
and it was awful! She is about 8 years old and has had a myriad of
owners.

She is a SWEETHEART and we all love her so. Her first month no one
could touch her neck or she would attack and bite. Now we can pet
her, play with her and cuddle and she loves it.

The problem is grooming. Obviously they need to be groomed! I also
have a chocolate havanese and 2 Pomeranians and an American Eskimo. I
am no stranger to baths and brushes! I have a pug to but she is wash
and wear! Now with Nikki, I can bathe her fine, but she has to be
muzzled for grooming. It's HORRIBLE. Here is the real problem. I
can't groom her face at all, unless I have thick gloves and a handy
supply of band aids. She attacks even at my face. For the record I am
SOOOOOOOO GENTLE with her, I talk to her in a soothing voice etc.
Amazingly enough she enjoys being blow-dried and that is fun stuff!
But it's stressful so I don't push it. She has tangles in her cheeks
from eating and playing and the like. She attacks me, the brush, me
again and lunges and bites. I feel AWFUL. She also does this when I
need to put her collar on to take her to the vet or for a ride in the
car. I live in New England so it gets COLD and putting a sweater on
her brings out the same. She is extremely volatile when she doesn't
like something. I wish I could put it into words but for a visual if
you have seen the movie Cujo…..

I am wondering if there is a medication or something I can use for
the grooming. As horrible as it sounds I am desperate. I groom all my
dogs regularly, even her. I have to. I cannot send her to a groomer
as I would be terrified how anyone else will handle this. I imagine
she has some pretty rough handling in her past for her to be like
this. It's sad. Unfortunately I cannot adopt her out to a forever
home as she does bite. My Mom is going to adopt her as soon as her
home is finished being built, and I know she will be loved and doted
on and cherished for whom she is. Its not her fault. But as she does
require grooming I need some insight. Some help! I am so upset about
the whole thing.

For the record I will be Nikki's guardian forever. I promised her she
would never be neglected, hurt or caged again! I know that she will
have a great home with my mom. But we gotta do something while she is
here.

Oh she gets along fine with all the other dogs. But she does have
curious habit of chasing the poor cats and my smaller than she is
Pomeranian. He is a senior and she loves to run the poor dear down!
LOL Talk about personality. Oh and she will sneak up on my pug and
bite her tail to get the pug to chase her too. LOL She really is a
such a firecracker! 
Thanks!
Robyn


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bless you for taking in little Nikki. Poor thing was probably abused in the past and is just terrified. Hopefully the situation will improve as she learns to trust that you will not hurt her. 

You might try Bach's Flowers Rescue Remedy. It's a homeopathic tincture that takes the edge off. Many people swear by it for stressful situtaions like vet trips, thunder storms, etc.

Here's bit more about it, but you don't have to buy it online. I have gotten it at GNC.

http://www.goldentails.com/new_page_4.htm

Another trick would be to give Nikki a half a children's Benedryl before. I'd check with your vet, though, to determine dosage according to her size. You might also ask your vet about a little Valium for super stressful situations since Nikki is obviously a trautmatized dog.

I'd love to see a picture of Nikki.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome to spoiled maltese! It sounds like you have quite the family!!!








I'm sorry I can't help with grooming... I just give Tini something to chew on...


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll get the rescue remedy TODAY. 

I have apicture of her from X-mas with her Santa had on. She almost killed me for that one. I am sure she called a hitman or two getting estimates. 

LOL 

My Havanes has a vet appointment this AM and I will ask about the benedryl. ANYTHING to get her groomed. 

We assume she was grabbed out of the crate by the scruff of her neck. SHe HATES HATES HATES men.....

But not my husband. LOL She gets "couch priveledge" over the other dogs. I think he is spoiling her way to much. He calls her "little bitchy" (he means it in the sweetest and funniest way) lol as he carries her all around the house. She gets carried inside and out and when she gets into trouble (like chasing the cats) he just shakes a finger at her and scoops her up. SHe has that man TIED right aeound her little white paw. 

How do I post a picture? 

Robyn


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you want to post a picture in the left hand side box by your name, click on "My Controls" at the top of the page and follow the directions to edit avatar settings.

If you want to post a picture in the main part of your message, you'll have to store your picture somewhere on the internet. I use photobucket. com. Then click on the "IMG" button which appears above when you post a message and enter the address.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi and welcome!  That is so wonderful you have taken her in.







Sounds like she has a very caring Mommy now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Welcome to SM!!!!







Lots of hugs and kisses to Nikki!!!! I am sure things will improve when she regains her trust and sees what real love is!!!! Sounds like she is on her way already!!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

welcome welcome you are a wonderful malt mom god bless


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If rescue remedy or benadryl are not sedating enough, other options would be Torbutrol or Acepromazine. You should definately discuss this with your vet. While you do this for major grooming, I would start desensitizing her to having you touch her face. You need some very yummy treats. However close to her head you can safely touch her, start touch with one hand, feed a treat with the other. Your hand coming at her is not a great thing. Very slowly, and this will be over a number of weeks, start petting closer and closer to her face. Basically, get a little closer, stay there for a few days until she is totally relaxed and accepting of being pet there. Then more a little closer. If she is biting or not taking the treat, you need to slow down and back off. It will probably take 2-3 months to get her to let you handle her with your hands, then, you need to repeat the whole process with brush, comb, scissors, clipper (off, then on, then trimming). Going slowly is the most important part. She's had 8 years...what's 6 more months? I would just sedate and clip her face down every so often in the meantime.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

:excl: 
I think its really wonderful to help rescued maltese! They are so precious!


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

I did it! Whooo Hoooo! 
De'res da baby dirly! she say "woof foster mommy I'm famous now"

Ain't she Swwweeeeett! lol well she is 90% sugar and spice and 10% satan in a white coat! 

I likes the desensitizing her ideas. I called the doctor and I am going to pick up Azeltine???(sp) tomorrow we can try valium later. Maybe I can clip her cheeks. 

She only is snarky when grooming. She does the cutest "rollover" for treats. You have to use a highpitched voice and cirlce your hands alot! lol she'll keep going. 

She loves snuggles and belly rubs. But not the brush. We can touch her everywhere but she attacks a comb. She really reserves the aggression with sweaters. Hats - I did it anyway as I wanted her to have a first X-mas picture! I did snap a picture of her trying to attack me. Selfish me! Her collar - oh dear thats a nightmare. I have a soft muzzle I use. I don't really have a choice. She has to be groomed. 

Anyway thanks for listening. Now you can see my girl. For the record I have had her since October. I have 5 of my own dogs and when she goes to her forever home my house will feel empty. So will my heart. 

Robyn 
and the kids!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She is very cute! Love the hat!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the site. I don't really have any advice for you. Sounds like other posters have given some good thoughts though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome. She is so cute!!







Gosh, I loved reading about your baby. I could just picture everything and I am just so glad that she has found you! Bless you!!

It sounds like maybe she was choked in her collar or pulled a lot while wearing one... something that was at her face area. HOWEVER, I've had Catcher since he was 10 weeks old and know he hasn't been abused but he totally freaks if I take comb to his face. However, if I use my fingers intead of the comb he's just fine. Of course I get to the point where I am just dying to get a good comb run through it and sometimes I can. 

So, maybe start with her getting used to your hands and then the grooming equipment....Also, how about having some favorite treats at the grooming area and give her one for each little victory. Maybe start showly spending just a couple minutes grooming her and then give her a treat. And then build up the time gradually? I feel for ya... keep us posted!

*EDIT: * Yikes, I just read JMM's post.... I wrote this before reading it.... JMM... I wasn't trying to copy you.... I guess "great minds think alike"!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 6 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Welcome. She is so cute!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL You didn't have to tell me...you could have let my ego inflate just a little hehehe


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WARM WELCOMES TO YOU AND YOU NIKKI! Tell your mom we love her for offering Nikki a forever home







. 1000's of XOXO's from ButterCloud and Noriko!! Take care!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jan 6 2005, 08:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL You didn't have to tell me...you could have let my ego inflate just a little hehehe
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28151
[/B][/QUOTE]

What I meant to say is that I didn't want you to think I was trying to steal your thunder.... repeating what you had already said and putting my name to it...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi and welcome







Nikki is just beautiful









I agree with the desensitizing thing, but be sure to take it very slowly. The poor dear must have been treated terribly...









Maybe until a time that she is more comfortable with you touching and grooming her face, you could enlist the help of your vet and/or a groomer and give her something to settle her and then clip her short? Just until you know she will accept having her coat taken care of...







Just an idea.

The other thought I had is that, as K/C Mom said, once you can get close, groom her face with your fingers until she is okay with a comb. It will take time, but you are obviously the best mummy for this little girl, and she'll learn to trust you with grooming slowly but surely...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww glad she has a good home now! welcome to SM!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Jan 6 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Maybe until a time that she is more comfortable with you touching and grooming her face, you could enlist the help of your vet and/or a groomer and give her something to settle her and then clip her short?  Just until you know she will accept having her coat taken care of...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is a good point... I agree that in order not to traumatize this baby any more than necessary, I'd give her a short puppy cut. I really need to do that with mine... they totally hate grooming and it is such an ordeal for them. But especially if they were traumatized I'd do it for sure.... puppy cuts can be very cute and they require very minimal attention!


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

As far as the puppy cuts. Her coat has really filled out. But I am concerned with the ever so cold Vermont winters and the snow that she would get to cold? She won't tolerate a sweater. I can get them on. (I make my own)









But she turns into Cujo. LOL 

Despite her um...er... ferocious tendencies. We SO deal with it. Its who she is and when she first came she wouldn't allow petting or cuddling and she has totally learned to trust us all. She especially ADORES my 6 year old. Its funny but she never ever growls at him. SHe sleeps with him at night (her choice) and if he goes to bed without her she cries and turns circles at my feet until I put her in with him. Usually he lays in bed at night and before he falls asleep he calls to us "Mommy I need lil doggy" LOL she snuggles by his head or next to his chest. He gently toys with her tail to fall asleep at night and she won't let ANYONE touch her tail without a growl. My Mom may have to fight me for her! 

She cries at the toy basket until someone goes through it with her to find the EXACT toy she wants. Its too cute. She also got into the mixed nuts and put about 12 in a basket by the TV along with some granola bar wrappers (The children) Various pieces of paper and scraps of fabric from my sewing. LOL She is SUCH a pack rat! The pug found the nuts and she can break them with her teeth to get the meats out! Needless to say no more mixed nuts around! To worried someone will get hurt!!! Nikki just stores things like a squirrel! She buries them in baskets, laundry, bedding etc. We always catch her running down the hall with a "prize" to save for later. LOL 

Thanks for all the advice for my sweet foster baby! 
Robyn
and the kids


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww! I can't believe she's a Cujo! She's sooooo sweet! She's Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hide!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Jan 7 2005, 09:05 AM
> *But she turns into Cujo. LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28234*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi used to have cujo moments. I called them her "rottweiler moments". She used to hate it when I would do anything with her head. She whenever I would take things over (harness or clothing) she would go nuts. A few times she even drew blood. I ended up getting a different harness (the step in kind) so that helped a lot. As for clothing, I kept doing it but I got better at taking them off. Lexi is 11 months old and no longer has cujo moments.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a sweet little girl. If somebody nicked her in the face she is scared to death that it will happen again. It took me one year to be able to shave Alex on his belly area. He would fight me like crazy. I think he got nicked at one time at the groomer. Shortly after I started grooming him myself. Now I can do whatever I want, he does not mind.
The way it is going, I doubt you will hand her over to your mom. The big man and the little man in your household will override you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when i first got parker i started brushing him everyday, and there were moments when he would flip out also....but after doing it everyday, he eventually relized i wasnt gonna stop no matter how bad he was, and he quit doing it. now i only brush him 2 times a month and he is fine. of course he was a little puppy so his "cujo" moments were prob not as fierce as ur baby's. i'm sure with working with her she will become the best dog ever! don't give up, or give in! you are a great mommy!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

You're doing a wonderful thing for her. You're a special person. Not many people would take on the responsibility of a dog that had her chalenges. Kudos to you


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Jan 9 2005, 08:36 AM
> *You're doing a wonderful thing for her. You're a special person. Not many people would take on the responsibility of a dog that had her chalenges. Kudos to you
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LoL - I can't say i don't have my challenges! So I am pretty accepting of dogs with theirs! I have a crotchedy Pomeranian too and I love that dog to pieces!!! My Pug is Pushy & my Hav is clingy! My Eskie is beligerant and deaf, I have a nother Pom who is a complete theif! LOL Oh they are all adorable! 

I tried a tranquilizer with Nikki. It had the opposite effect. She zoooooooomed around the house and I had to take her outside and tire her out LOL She was a NUT! 









*sigh* I really got to get her groomed. Maybe I will take her to petsmart this week. At least I know that they can't do anything in private, and I CAN WATCH! The snarky little dog! Heeheeeheee! 

Puppycut here we come.......

Robyn
and the kids


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat+Jan 9 2005, 09:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL - I can't say i don't have my challenges! So I am pretty accepting of dogs with theirs! I have a crotchedy Pomeranian too and I love that dog to pieces!!! My Pug is Pushy & my Hav is clingy! My Eskie is beligerant and deaf, I have a nother Pom who is a complete theif! LOL Oh they are all adorable! 

I tried a tranquilizer with Nikki. It had the opposite effect. She zoooooooomed around the house and I had to take her outside and tire her out LOL She was a NUT! 









*sigh* I really got to get her groomed. Maybe I will take her to petsmart this week. At least I know that they can't do anything in private, and I CAN WATCH! The snarky little dog! Heeheeeheee! 

Puppycut here we come.......

Robyn
and the kids
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28548
[/B][/QUOTE]

One big happy nut house. It sounds wonderfuly amusing


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> One big happy nut house. It sounds wonderfuly amusing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL That makes us sound so.. so....normal! Amusing is the correct word. They are all spoiled and such a big part of our family. You can see them all here 
My Webpage

Gotta have somewhere to show off the furkids! 
LOL! We def will be crazy this week we have another foster coming! Oh well! I love being able to love them if even for a short while! 

Robyn
and the kids


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## jaker (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Jan 6 2005, 06:02 AM
> *Hello,
> 
> My name is Robyn and I am a foster Mom to Nikki aka lil doggie aka
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi there. I'm new to this board and am not even sure I'm posting this correctly. Anyway, I have an 11-week old who behaves exactly the same way with brushes/combs around the face. He also behaves that way when training him. I don't know if this is regular puppy behavior (biting, nipping, growling) but was wondering if you got any good advice other than the tranquilizers. Thanks.


----------

